# Lächerliche oder gute Werbung?

## SvenFischer

http://media.linspire.com/RunLinspireSong/RunLinspire.swf

Linspire gegen Microsoft Windows.

Würdet Ihr als Windowsnutzer diese Werbung lächerlich finden oder eher als Kaufreiz?

----------

## Pietschy

Ich fands zumindest lustig.   :Wink: 

Pietschy

----------

## pablo_supertux

Es gibt für mich gute und schlechte Sachen.

Gut: Die Musik bleibt sehr treu an Originall vonThe Doors, die stimme sogar ähnlich

Schlecht: Ich weiß nicht, was die Tussis da zu suchen haben und sie sagen "It isnt't fun to loose money", aber diese Distribution ist nicht kostenlos. Wenn ich Windows User wäre, würde das mich nicht überzeugen, sie konzentrieren sich mehr M$ lächerlich zu machen, als die Stärkern des Systems zu zeigen, d.h. was Linspire neu/besser als Windows hat.

----------

## hefe

ich muss pablo_supertux recht geben. es wird hauptsächlich ms schlecht gemacht, aber von linspire bekommt man kaum was mit. außerdem find ich sie ein bisschen lang die werbung.

aber die musik rockt....

----------

## pablo_supertux

Egal wie viel Werbung sie machen, Linspire (mittlerweile haben die schon den namen geändert, M$ hat es tatsähclich geschafft) wird mich nie überzeugen, für mich sieht es immer noch wie ein Witz. Ich glaube, sie haben nur diese KDE Version als Window Manager und das war's, in den screenshots kommt eigentlich nur das. Und das Zeug ist fast so teuer wie Windows ME (Mongo Edition), 99$.  Ich weiß nicht, ob es eine Lüge ist, aber sie vermuten, dass Linspiere das meist verkaufte Desktop System sei, ob das wahr ist? Gibt es überhaupt Leute, die das benutzen?

----------

## Gekko

ich hab viele Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis die viel mit Computern zu tun haben, und ich hab noch nie gehört dass die einen kennen würden der das benutzt  :Smile: 

Die meisten benutzen XP, nur wenige verwenden Linux for allday usage in meinem Freundeskreis.

----------

## yinyang

Ich denke Linspire geht den falschen Weg um Windows Nutzern Linux naeher zu bringen. Wie kann man nur so dumm sein und eine der Hauptursachen von Sicherheitsproblemen naemlich standardmaessig als Administrator/root eingeloggt zu sein von Windows zu uebernehmen. Es mag zwar schoen fuer den User sein wenn er alles darf aber es ist entsetzlich verantwortungslos.

Vor allem werden sicherlich alle Sicherheitsprobleme die dadurch entstehen Linux angerechnet und nicht der Konfiguration von Linspire.

----------

## oma

Also die Musik ist klasse und für uns "eh Linux Nutzer" sicher auch der Text witzig. Ob allerdings eingefleischte deutsche Windows User sich von soetwas inspierieren lassen glaub ich nicht. Sollte jemand hier in Deutschland neu in Linux "reinriechen" wollen nimmt er sicher eh Suse.

Ich denke das Linspire ein Nieschenprodukt für den amerikanischen Markt ist. Drüben steht man eh schon seit Jahren auf "vergleichende" und reißerische Werbung und so denke ich das sich mit zusätzlicher Werbung sicher Käufer für Linspire finden werden.

----------

## Arudil

ich glaub nich dass das nen typischen XP User irgendwie annährned für das OS interessieren lassen können. Entweder denkt der "Aha?!?" oder "die Linux Trolle kommen".

Den meisten XP gelegenheits Usern isses wohl ziemlich egal ob se nen paar Viren und Spyware im Hintergrund laufen haben. Die sind froh was se haben, und wollen sich nicht von Ecxel auf OOo umstellen. (das scheint aus Sicht Erfahrener Anwender kein Problem zu sein, isses aber ned)

und die CS Gamer kann man grossteils sowieso vergessen, die wollen kein CS mit Wine starten, wos doch mit XP geht

Werbung die mich persönlich anspricht ist wär objektive Pro&Contra Liste.

----------

## Stefan1801

ich kenne linspire zwar nicht aber, naja man muss es mal aus ner anderen sicht sehen.

der typische windows user ist viel zu faul um sich gedanken darüber zu machen, welches os er nutzen soll. und diese linspire typen haben ja schliesslich scheinbar die absicht, den selben markt zu erschliessen wie microsoft, also die masse. das kann eigentlich nur in die hose gehen, weil der otto normal user bei seinem windows, was er so gerade installiert bekommen hat, froh ist das es einigermaßen läuft. ausserdem müsste es für linspire unzählige neue vhs-anfänger kurse geben, die bei windows systemen ja heutzutage immer noch gut besucht sind  :Wink:  ich hab da auch mal einen kurs gegeben, und das war schon immer lustig, das selbst die kollegen inkompetent hoch 10 waren.

ich bin eigentlich ganz froh, das linux immer noch eine nische ist. ich bin zwar auch noch mitten in der lernphase sag ich mal, aber stellt euch mal vor, linux wär ein massenprodukt, so wie linspire drauf abzielt. Dann wären wir jetzt lauter Windows Geeks   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Otto Normalverbraucher weiß gar nicht mal, dass es etwas anderes gibt. Die gehen zum Computermarkt und kaufen einen Computer, der schon alles dabei hat. Hier in Deutschland ist es dasselbe, man geht in Media Markt und was sieht man denn überall? Nur Windows, kein einziger Rechner mit Linux oder Software für Linux, und ich wette, dass die meisten "Computerexperte" an media Makrt auch gar nicht wissen, dass es etwas anders gibt als Windows, bzw. als das was immer verkauft wird.

Zur der Werbung: Sobald diese Bewrbung nicht zeigt, warum Linspire besser ist, wird kein Windows-User umsteigen, denn "als Windows User sehe ich etwas, was (fast) genau aussieht wie Windows und bitte nichts an, was Windows hat. Also wozu der Umstieg". M$ lächerlich zu machen ist sicherlich nicht der richtige Weg.

----------

## tgurr

In dem Media Markt bei uns liegen SuSE's aus, auch mit Werbung drumrum usw. also wenn man nicht ganz blind durch den MM läuft sieht man es. Finde das gar nicht mal schlecht von denen, schaden kanns ja nicht und vielleicht entschließt sich der ein oder andere doch mal dazu sich ein Linux zuzulegen und da SuSE ja mit den 2 extra dicken Handbüchern kommt kann da ja auch fast gar nichts schief gehn für den Anfang.

MfG. Psy

----------

## pablo_supertux

wow, das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Denn ich hab in der Zeitung hier gesehen: "Neuer Waschmittel: Linux" oder so und das beste bissher (ich glaub bei ALDI)  "Neues Spiel: SuSE Linux 6.0"

----------

## Pamino

Da ich Doors-Fan bin find ich die Werbung ganz nett, aber man sollte sich wohl erst überlgegen wer die Zielgruppe dieser Werbung ist, das wohl in dem Fall eher die "oberflächlichen" durschnitts-user zu denen auch absolute n00bs sind die i.d.R zuerst zu M$ Produkten greifen und weniger rational die Quaitäten der verschiedenen Systeme erwägen. Von daher denke ich dass die Werbung für begeisterte Win user recht gut geeignet ist.

----------

## disi

Also insgesamt finde ich die Werbung nicht schlecht gemacht. Die vielen Parts wo MS schlecht gemacht wird hätte ich rausgenommen, sowas kommt nichtmal beim Ottonormalverbraucher gut an denke ich.

Aber sonst ist es ziemlich erfrischend im Vergleich mit MS-Werbung wo immer die ganze Familie um einen PC rumhängt und Papa lass mich mal   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ansatzweise wird eigentlich erklärt, dass man nach dem Umstieg nichts missen würde. Ein Browser, Foto-Tool, Media-Player und es wird gesagt MS-Files sind kompatibel.

----------

## hex

Die Werbung ist nicht schlecht, aber

a) sie ist zu lang!

b) warum windows schlecht machen? hat man keine besseren argumente?

Aber die Idee find ich recht cool!

regards hex

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

1. Aus graphischen Aspekten heraus betrachtet ist es wohl mit Abstand das mieseste was ich gesehen habe.

2. Gibt es ein perfomantes Flash/Shockwave Programm für Linux? Also ist die Werbung mit einem Windows entstanden, zumindest ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher. Schlecht für die Aussage der Werbung.

3. Der Hintergrund polemisch zu arbeiten ist wohl absolut in Ordnung, für den normalen Forumsbenutzer mag das abschreckend sein, der Fernsehzuschauer fühlt sich dabei wohl, ich hab mich früher wie ein Kind gefreut wenn eine Werbung der anderen etwas reingedrückt hat (natürlich so flach ala '"Wir sind das beste Waschmittel") ...

----------

## Risktaker

Pro_ Idee: Witzig, und klasse umgesetzt

       Sound: Ich mag das Lied  :Wink: 

       Technisch: 1A

Anti_ Marketing: Zu AntiMS

        Tools: Mit welchen Programm unter Linux hat er wohl die swf hergestellt?

        Distribution: Ich mag sie nicht. dann wÃ¼rd ich noch lieber suse kaufen

Fazit:   es is wie immer in der werbung eine Gute idee kann aufsehen erregen!                    muss aber nicht immer das perfekte produkt zeigen

----------

## Robelix

Heisse News

Brandgefahr auf Pariser Friedhof

Mit dem Grab des 1971 unter mysteriösen Umständen verstorbenen Rocksängers Jim Morisson (The Doors) hat die Verwaltung des Pariser Friedhofes Père Lachaise immer wieder Probleme.

Während es sich bislang hauptsächlich um ausufernde Parties jugendlicher Fans handelte ist das aktuelle Problem etwas obskurer: Die Reibungswärme die Morisson durch Rotation in seinem Grab erzeugt ist inzwischen so stark, daß der Grabstein aktiv gekühlt werden muß um die Entstehung eines Brandes am dicht bewaldeten Friedhofsgelände zu verhindern. Experten gehen davon aus, daß ein kürzlich veröffentlichter Werbesong der amerikanischen Softwarefirma Linspire Morisson's Rotationszahl auf ein derart kritisches Niveau erhöht hat.

Uneinig ist man sich noch welche Art der Kühlung dauerhaft die derzeitige Notlösung mit Hilfe von Trockeneis ablösen soll. Während die Friedhofsverwaltung ein normales Kühlaggregat bevorzugt will der Pariser Bürgermeister das Angebot der Firma Linspire annehmen, das die Installation von mehreren hundert Prozessorkühlern vorsieht.

Robelix

----------

## meyerm

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> wow, das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Denn ich hab in der Zeitung hier gesehen: "Neuer Waschmittel: Linux" oder so und das beste bissher (ich glaub bei ALDI)  "Neues Spiel: SuSE Linux 6.0"

 

Das mit dem Spiel ist leider traurige Wahrheit. Das mit dem Waschmittel aber amuesante Wahrheit. Denn selbiges gibt es tatsaechlich. In Amiland kannst Du Dir die 10kg (oder wieviel auch immer  :Wink:  ) Pappkartons kaufen. Als WalMart mal ein paar Paletten hier in D hatte bin ich gleich hingefahren und mir eins gekauft.  :Very Happy: Last edited by meyerm on Sun Aug 22, 2004 12:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moe

Hmm, es gibt ausser Windows und Linux auch noch z.B. Mac OS, das Flash könnte auch dort entstanden sein, aber das finde ich auch gar nicht so wichtig, da:

1. Linspire nicht das Flash erstellt hat, sondern in Auftrag gab, ich frag meine Autowerkstatt auch nicht mit welchen Werkzeugen sie arbeitet.

2. die Distrie ausschliesslich für Desktopnutzung gedacht ist, und da fällt professionelle Flash-Erstellung imho nicht rein.

Zur Werbung an sich, ich find sie zu bunt. Das Schlechtmachen von MS ist Polemik, dürfte der Zielgruppe aber gefallen.

Zu Linspire an sich, ich finde die Distrie schlecht, das liegt aber eher an meinen Vorstellungen und Erwartungen einer Linuxdistribution. Und 99% der in einem Gentoo-Forum lesenden und schreibenden, dürften auch nicht zur Zielgruppe gehören, weil sie völlig andere Ansprüche an eine Distrie stellen.

Die Firma an sich ist mir sympathisch, da sie nicht nur nimmt, sondern auch zurückgibt (nvu, gaim usw.), und hat bei mir einen "Mitleidssympathiebonus" weil sie in der Vergangenheit mit mehreren Klagen von MS kämpfen musste und nicht immer 100% gewonnen hat.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## psyqil

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Als WalMart mal ein paar Paletten hier in D hatte

 Hast Du den Weichspüler auch gleich mitgenommen?  :Very Happy:  Ich hab hier noch ein Bild rumliegen...

 *moe wrote:*   

> professionelle Flash-Erstellung

 An was für einen Rechner, der auf keinem Desktop steht, denkst Du dabei?

----------

## meyerm

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *meyerm wrote:*   Als WalMart mal ein paar Paletten hier in D hatte Hast Du den Weichspüler auch gleich mitgenommen?  Ich hab hier noch ein Bild rumliegen

 

Nein! Argl, verflixt, den habe ich nicht gesehen. Zuuuu bloed. Hoffentlich gibt es das Angebot mal wieder. Dann aber schlage ich zu  :Very Happy: . Das erste Mal seit vielen, vielen Jahren, dass ich wieder Geld fuer Micro(&)Soft ausgeben wuerde *g*

----------

## hoschi

Review:

Die Idee ist wirklich witzig, auch die Umsetzung.

Aber gerade Linspire sollte nicht MS verarschen, wer vor wenigen Monaten noch vor Gericht war und seinen Namen Lindows durchdrücken wollte...soso

Alles schrill und bunt, so ist Linspire auch schon gegen Mandrake und Redhat (Fedora) vorgegangen, einfach peinlich, der User wird sich sein Linux schon selber "bunt" machen wenn er will, aber das sieht natürlich dann alles mehr nach MACOS aus, und seit MACOS muss jeder bunt sein...

Ansonsten wird natürlich viel "tolles" behauptet, gerde Power-Managment verärgert mich, genau auf Laptops macht das Probleme, wo man es braucht.

Das dürfte zwar nicht die Schuld von GNU/Linux sein, aber trotzdem.

Märchen kann mir auch Gates erzählen, von wegen Win98 wäre stabiler und so  :Rolling Eyes: 

Fazit: 

Go Home, Linkotz. Peinlich für die ganze OSS Community.

Bestenfalls für lachschon.de geeignet.

----------

## tommy101

wenn nur ein drittel der Linspire benutzer sich nach ner weile fragt:wie das war es schon ? 

das kann doch nicht alles sein.. und gefrustet über die sicherheitsmängel und darüber das 

ihre einstellungen für ihre wlan-karte ,die se auf irgend nem linux forum gelesen haben,  

jedesmal  von nem blöden assisten gelöscht wird, nur weil die die auflösung ändern wollten,

 und diese leutchen auf langem weg zu gentoo oder debian kommen, hat sich die werbung 

doch schon für die community gelohnt..

jeder der sich ernsthaft mit linux befassen will, wird eh früher oder später bei debian,gentoo 

oder 

slackware landen, oder was es sonst noch an distris ohne große finanziellen intressen gibt.

----------

## ralph

Also ich finds lustig!   :Laughing: 

----------

## boris64

ich finds auch ganz niedlich, wohl aber in dem wissen, das das ehemalige 

lindows keine wirklich gelungene distro ist.

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *meyerm wrote:*   Als WalMart mal ein paar Paletten hier in D hatte Hast Du den Weichspüler auch gleich mitgenommen?  Ich hab hier noch ein Bild rumliegen...
> 
> professionelle Flash-Erstellung

 

ich hab auch noch ein foto gefunden, ist aber wohl schon etwas länger bekannt...

*klick*

----------

## toskala

ich fands lustig, aber als werbung ists wohl eher nur was in geek kreisen  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Wenn das Ding nicht einen soooooo laaaaangen Bart hätte, würd ich auch nochmal drüber lachen  :Wink: 

----------

## dakra

Die Werbung ist ganz lustig, aber inspiriert hat sie mich nicht.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Ragin

Seht mal den Vorteil von Linspire:

- Programme kann man extrem bequem installieren/kaufen, was bei Windows nur mit Raubkopien aus dem Netz möglich ist, geht bei denen auf einen Klick in aller Schnelle (je nach Leitung).

- Sieht Windows ähnlich -> man findet sich leicht zurecht

- Sieht bund aus -> animiert mehr zum Kaufen (wer kauft schon ein Waschmittel in einer grauen Box, wenn es doch die hübsche (etwas teurere(?)) Linux Box gibt)

- Man muss sich nicht aller paar Stunden mit Virenmails o.ä. rumplagen

Allein diese Vorteile sind für die absoluten Daus ausschlaggebend. Da das Grundsystem Linux ist, ist es immer noch sicherer als Windows, auch wenn man unter root arbeitet, da die ganzen kleinen Script-Kiddys nicht gleich auf den Rechner kommen, wenn sie ihr neues Windows XP Hack Programm ausführen und die IP finden.

Von daher hat Linspire gewisse Vorteile. Wer sich einmal damit auseinander gesetzt und genutzt hat und dann auch noch damit ordentlich umgehen konnte wird bei Linux bleiben. Das die meisten dann später zu einer anderen Distri wechseln ist in dem Moment erstmal nicht ausschlaggebend. Wichtig ist nur: Sie kommen  :Smile: 

Die Werbung selbst finde ich nicht allzu schlecht. Ist halt eher was für Linuxer, die ein bisschen Spass an MS Vernichtungspropaganda haben  :Smile: 

----------

## Stefan1801

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Von daher hat Linspire gewisse Vorteile. Wer sich einmal damit auseinander gesetzt und genutzt hat und dann auch noch damit ordentlich umgehen konnte wird bei Linux bleiben. Das die meisten dann später zu einer anderen Distri wechseln ist in dem Moment erstmal nicht ausschlaggebend. Wichtig ist nur: Sie kommen 
> 
> 

 

ich glaube nicht das nutzer von linspire auf ne andere distri umsteigen würden, wenn es denn einmal funktioniert. ich hab linspire zwar nie ausprobiert oder so, und werd ich auch nicht, immerhin kostet es geld. aber ich denke mal das eine linux installation immer noch mehr probleme mit sich bringt, als eine windows installation. für linux brauch man in aller regel, immer ein bisschen know how. das war eigentlich schon immer so, und wird sich in naher zukunft auch nicht ändern. das geht ja schon bei kleinen problemen los, das die bildwiederholfrequenz nicht stimmt, oder die maus nicht richtig funktioniert. eine windows installation läuft in aller regel ohne probleme ab, das muss man mal so sagen. also ohne das man irgendetwas dafür tun muss, ausser ein paar buttons zu klicken (wenns keine abstürze gibt hrhr). der otto normal verbraucher würde sich nicht damit auseinander setzen, und der absolute dau geht damit zum nächsten händler um sich das ganze machen zu lassen. und bitte: nennt mir mal einen lokalen laden bei euch in der nähe, wo die techniker (computerhandel oder so, da kauft diese zielgruppe schliesslich ihren pc-bedarf) das know how haben, eine funktionierende linux-installation zum laufen zu bekommen. also ich kenne niemanden. dafür ist einfach die nachfrage zu gering. der typische linux-user macht das selbst, und probiert solange bis ers hinbekommt, oder aufgibt. von daher hat linspire meiner meinung nach im massenmarkt  keine chance. genauso wie z.b. suse diese chance im desktop bereich nicht hat. im server markt hingegen sind sie schliesslich eine größe  :Wink:  aber die bieten ja auch selbst service und support, lehrgänge etc. an. und das lassen sie sich gut bezahlen  :Smile: 

gruß.

----------

## hoschi

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Seht mal den Vorteil von Linspire:
> 
> - Programme kann man extrem bequem installieren/kaufen, was bei Windows nur mit Raubkopien aus dem Netz möglich ist, geht bei denen auf einen Klick in aller Schnelle (je nach Leitung).
> 
> - Sieht Windows ähnlich -> man findet sich leicht zurecht
> ...

 

Dann war Linux die längste Zeit sicher(er)...

Ich würde mit Linux als normaler User, auch mal gerne noch in 10 Jahren, ohne Software-Firewall und Virenscanner, ins Internet können um mir meine Updates zu saugen, und dass hat leider weniger mit dem OS an sich zu tun sondern den Usern, irgend jemand hat da PCs an Leute verscherbelt die besser keinen haben sollten 

Klingt gemein, ich mag auch solche Ideen wie Computerführerschein (freies land und so, polizeistaat) gar nicht...aber manchmal....*grübel*

Mit Windows ertrage ich das nicht mehr, dass "kann es einfach nicht sein".

Selbst mit Blaster-Patch und Co. schaffe ich nicht mal alle kritischen Updates von windowsupdate.com zu laden, davor habe ich schon wieder etwas anders "on Board", ich verschanze mich nur noch hinter meinem Router unter Windows *bibber*

Man ersetze Linspire durch Win98, und es wirkt nur minimal dreisster als Microsofts damalige Behauptungen.

----------

## hoschi

 *Stefan1801 wrote:*   

>  *Ragin wrote:*   
> 
> Von daher hat Linspire gewisse Vorteile. Wer sich einmal damit auseinander gesetzt und genutzt hat und dann auch noch damit ordentlich umgehen konnte wird bei Linux bleiben. Das die meisten dann später zu einer anderen Distri wechseln ist in dem Moment erstmal nicht ausschlaggebend. Wichtig ist nur: Sie kommen 
> 
>  
> ...

 

seit wann funktioniert eine mx500 unter windows richtig, und die bilderwiederholungsfrequenz war ja noch nie über 60hz...das ist immo alles sehr relativ

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Der otto normal verbraucher würde sich nicht damit auseinander setzen, und der absolute dau geht damit zum nächsten händler um sich das ganze machen zu lassen. und bitte: nennt mir mal einen lokalen laden bei euch in der nähe, wo die techniker (computerhandel oder so, da kauft diese zielgruppe schliesslich ihren pc-bedarf) das know how haben, eine funktionierende linux-installation zum laufen zu bekommen. also ich kenne niemanden. dafür ist einfach die nachfrage zu gering. 

 

Der liebe Otto würde sich auch nicht mit der Windows Installation auseinandersetzen. Otto bekommt ja alles installiert.

Ich glaube, dass das Problem mit der Linux Popularität lässt sich nicht auf Gedanken führen, wie ich will nichts neues lernen oder Ich hab angst vor linux, weil's so schwer ist. Ich will keine Kommandos lernen. Das Problem sind meiner Meinung nach die Computerhändler. Viele Menschen wissen gar nicht mal, dass sie die Wahl haben, etwas anders zu haben. Sie kaufen es einfach und das war's und kümmern sie sich nicht drum, ob's windows oder linux, Mac,usw. ist. Ich wette, wenn man Otti einen Computer Linux verkaufen würde, und ihm dann erklären würde, wie man mit OpenOffice umgeht und wie man KDE bedienen kann, so wie man es bei Windows und Office macht, würde Otti nicht sagen [b}manno, ich habe angst vor linux, ich will keine Kommandos lernen[/b]. Er würde arbeiten. Das beobachte ich schon an einigen Leuten, wie meine Mitbewohnerin.

Sie hat vor 2 Jahrn einen Computer gekauft und hatte absolut keine Ahnung davon. Wenn ich Linux mit KDE und Openoffice installiert hätte, hätte sie die gleichen Probleme gehabt, denn sie wusste gar nicht mal, wie man eine Mouse in der Hand halten muss.

Ein zweites Problem für die Linux-Popularität sehe ich in den Computer Zeitschriften, obwohl sie immer wegen Windows schimpfen und vermuten windows sei schlecht. Aber sie schrieben immer noch über windows, (auch wenn sie sich ärgern), Windows hier, windows da, windows mit Sose, windows ist toll, windows ist schlecht, aber überall nur windows. Über Linux gibt es kaum etwas, außer 10 bis 15 Seiten mit ein Paar bash Skripte, die sogar mich zum Verzweifeln bringen. Wenn ich wenig Anhnung von Computern habe, und mir eine Zeitschrift kaufe und sehe, dass die einzige Linux Seiten so komische freaky Sachen hat, die nur für "Hackers" gedacht sind, würde ich auch denken, dass Linux nix für mich ist. 

Ich glaube, dass Linspire auf den richtigen Weg ist, Linux bekannt zu machen, in dem sie Linux aktraktiv machen, die Leuten würden sich interessieren. Was ich aber nicht gut finde, ist dass sie solche Werbung machen, wo M$ so schlecht dargestellt wird, was interessiert mich das Bild von littlle Billy im Knast? Was hat das mit Linspire zu tun? Was hat das mit Linux zu tun? Und sobal die nicht zeigen, warum Linspiere besser als Windows sind (also Fakten), wird kaum jemand umsteigen. Linux benutzer finden die Werbung lustig, aber linux Benutzer benutzen schon Linux !

----------

## Stefan1801

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  Linux benutzer finden die Werbung lustig, aber linux Benutzer benutzen schon Linux !

 

jo also du hast schon ziemlich recht. mit dem letzen satz besonders. genau das ist der punkt. die werbung ist eigentlich mehr pr für eine einstellung zur konkurenz. irgendwie so ein "rebell-denken". ich denke mal die meisten windows nutzer wollen gar nicht wissen, das bill gates in den knast gehört, sondern eher fakten für lindows  :Wink:  die kommen nur nebenbei zur sprache (unterstützung für office dokumente, media player etc. das würden mich aber eigentlich nicht vom hocker reissen. wenn das argumente für ein betriebssystem sind, dann mal gute n8  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

Warum machen wir uns Gedanken um die Linspire-Werbung?

Macht doch mal ein paar Vorschläge für Gentoo  :Wink: z.B.:

Gentoo Song

Semi-Offical Gentoo Theme Song Released, Suggestions, etc!!!Gruß, Inte.

----------

